# Looking for Pedal Airplane Plans - F4U Corsair



## MagicSawDust (May 27, 2015)

Hi, anybody know where to buy pedal airplane plans for the F4U Corsair.

I have seen these cartoon type pedal airplanes for just about all types of airplanes, including a few pictures of the F4U Corsair. But never the plans.

The reason for this may be the challenges in constructing the bent wing.

If anyone knows where these plans can be purchased, we would be grateful. I say "we" because I am asking on behalf of at least two people that have sent me a request for these plans.

Cheers, Tony


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Try Here, you may have to contact to ask if they have a Corsair.

This for sure specifies your plane.

I would use a plan like this one

Free plan, can be made full size by taking it on a thumb drive to a printing place, and have them scale it up to whatever size you want.

For the wing detail, you know it swoops down angle, say 7 degrees for 1/6th of the wing length, then a sharp upsweep, say 9 to 12 degrees for the remainder. Attachment at the plane should be the same, you will support whatever stub you have sticking out by the height of the wheel struts. You aren't going to fly it, but if you paint it the classic Navy and Gold colors, anyone who has seen a Corsair will know what it is.


----------



## ScottTShea (Feb 19, 2013)

I know this thread is a couple of years old, but Aviation Products, Inc. now has Corsair plans and kits available. Also, check out the Pedal Planes group on Facebook.


----------



## MagicSawDust (May 27, 2015)

Hi Scooter, thanks for that.

Here is the link for the Facebook pedal airplane Group:

I have also made a search for Corsair within the group, found a few posts

Hope that works.


----------

